# [SOLVED] Type mismatch: cannot convert from void to double



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

hi all, i am in colledge currently learning Java and i came accross this error, now i cannot seem to find what the specific problem is (either we didnt get teached for that type of error or i am blind)

there is a screenshot available

can anyone give me a hint or just help me?

thanks, much appreciated. 

FanEAW


----------



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Type mismatch: cannot convert from void to double*

nvm fixed it thanks


----------

